# tranfer underbasse



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

We're preparing our first order from Dowling and figuring costs and are wondering if an underbase is counted as an an additional color?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If they have to print it then I'm sure they'll charge for it. If you're ordering smaller sheets don't forget the screen and film charges.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

My screen printer never fully explained this in 7 years but does white need two layers or is the underbase just for the color? ie One screen is the entire design for underbase, one for white text and then one for the grey element?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Teeser said:


> My screen printer never fully explained this in 7 years but does white need two layers or is the underbase just for the color? ie One screen is the entire design for underbase, one for white text and then one for the grey element?



The same white underbased can also show through the grey for your white text or not, it all depends on your design.


----------

